# Pheasant report



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Talked to the refuge manager at Clark Salyer last night.We have a lot of snow up here.He said the deer are starting to show stress and they are starting to see dead fawns.

Also he said the pheasants around here are disappearing fast.They see very few.Same for the areas west of here towards Crosby.Too much snow.

Still seeing good numbers of Huns and Sharps.


----------

